# Sportjet engine compatibility?



## Novicaine (May 6, 2013)

Does anyone know what Sportjet engines can be swapped around based on the shape & size of the "box" that the sportjet mounts to? For example, I have a boat with a 1997 95XR and I swapped in a 120XR and everything is the same. Are all sportjets the same or are there breakdowns for different years and sizes?

(I'm debating rebuilding my hull with thicker aluminum, but if my only engine source will be the older 90-120 engines, maybe I should instead target a newer engine and sell all my 95/120 engines/jets/parts...)

Thanks!!


----------



## sjsykora (May 7, 2013)

I would call Mercury or talk to Kevin Turner who builds Riverpro boats. He used the 120hp in his boats years ago then 175hp and now 200hp. Steve.


----------

